# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 150 Gal Setup (Note: several pics)



## Aqua Dave (Mar 16, 2004)

I wasn't sure where to post this since it's got several pics. Somebody let me know if I should move the pics to the photos forum or one of you moderators just move the whole thread.

Anyways, a few people were curious about my set-up so I thought I'd post some specifics along with some pictures. I don't feel like typing in a whole bunch of commentary and I've already posted a few details, so I'm just going to stick to the facts. Let me know if you want more detail on something.

Here's the setup

Tank: 150 gal All Glass with dual mega-flo overflows
Filter: Aquarium Life Support Systems wet/dry w/external MagDrive 5 pump
CO2: Milwaukee regulator/needle valve/bubble counter w/SMS 122 Ph controller
Lighting: 4x96W AH Supply kit in DIY light box
Substrate: 2 parts Onyx sand/1 part extra fine aquarium gravel at 3-4" depth
Heaters: 2 WON digital heaters in sump

Current inhabitants:

2 angel fish
4 SAEs
2 Malaysian algae eaters (don't know the scientific name)
3 cories
5 Serape tetras
2 headlight tailight tetras
6 other tetras (forget their name)

Current plants:

Radican sword
Green tiger lotus
3 red tiger lotus
Java Fern
Corkscrew vals
Gigantea anubia
3 Heterophylla anubias
Green temple
Cardamine
Bacopa
Unknown plant (think it's some form of rotala)

Don't ask me about my aquascaping cause I didn't start off with any specific idea. I just got the plants I liked and moved them around till I liked what I saw. I used some of the general aquascaping ideas, but there's no overriding theme. I figure nature is pretty random so that's pretty much how I aquascape.

Enough of that, time for the pics.

These first two pics are right after I put the plants in about 3 weeks ago. Believe it or not that's a 6 ft tank. You can see the overlows on each side.



















The next two were taken last night. I didn't feel like moving the table so it's a left and right side shot. You'll notice the plants are much bigger and that I've added in some wood from the other aquariums I decomissioned. The lotuses are now showing when they were just bulbs before. Anybody know what the plant is in the front right corner? That's what I think is a form of rotala.



















Shot of my green tiger lotus with one of my cories under it.










Shot of my 4 SAEs.










Pic of a cory with what I'm calling a malaysian algae eater. Anybody got a common and scientific name?










Pic of one of my angel fish. We call her hawk fish because she reminds us of a hawk.










Couple pics of the plumbing and filter underneath for the tech geeks.



















That's it.

David


----------



## Aqua Dave (Mar 16, 2004)

I wasn't sure where to post this since it's got several pics. Somebody let me know if I should move the pics to the photos forum or one of you moderators just move the whole thread.

Anyways, a few people were curious about my set-up so I thought I'd post some specifics along with some pictures. I don't feel like typing in a whole bunch of commentary and I've already posted a few details, so I'm just going to stick to the facts. Let me know if you want more detail on something.

Here's the setup

Tank: 150 gal All Glass with dual mega-flo overflows
Filter: Aquarium Life Support Systems wet/dry w/external MagDrive 5 pump
CO2: Milwaukee regulator/needle valve/bubble counter w/SMS 122 Ph controller
Lighting: 4x96W AH Supply kit in DIY light box
Substrate: 2 parts Onyx sand/1 part extra fine aquarium gravel at 3-4" depth
Heaters: 2 WON digital heaters in sump

Current inhabitants:

2 angel fish
4 SAEs
2 Malaysian algae eaters (don't know the scientific name)
3 cories
5 Serape tetras
2 headlight tailight tetras
6 other tetras (forget their name)

Current plants:

Radican sword
Green tiger lotus
3 red tiger lotus
Java Fern
Corkscrew vals
Gigantea anubia
3 Heterophylla anubias
Green temple
Cardamine
Bacopa
Unknown plant (think it's some form of rotala)

Don't ask me about my aquascaping cause I didn't start off with any specific idea. I just got the plants I liked and moved them around till I liked what I saw. I used some of the general aquascaping ideas, but there's no overriding theme. I figure nature is pretty random so that's pretty much how I aquascape.

Enough of that, time for the pics.

These first two pics are right after I put the plants in about 3 weeks ago. Believe it or not that's a 6 ft tank. You can see the overlows on each side.



















The next two were taken last night. I didn't feel like moving the table so it's a left and right side shot. You'll notice the plants are much bigger and that I've added in some wood from the other aquariums I decomissioned. The lotuses are now showing when they were just bulbs before. Anybody know what the plant is in the front right corner? That's what I think is a form of rotala.



















Shot of my green tiger lotus with one of my cories under it.










Shot of my 4 SAEs.










Pic of a cory with what I'm calling a malaysian algae eater. Anybody got a common and scientific name?










Pic of one of my angel fish. We call her hawk fish because she reminds us of a hawk.










Couple pics of the plumbing and filter underneath for the tech geeks.



















That's it.

David


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

I really like your tank. All of the plants are looking good right now and I can not wait to see some updates of this tank as it ages some more. All of your fish look very healthy. Your plumbing is very nice and neat which really adds to the over all effect.


----------

